# Convict (ab)normal behavior?



## svolk (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, I have a question about my convict that I'm hoping someone can help me on:

I've had my convict for about 2 months now, and he/she (I think it's a he, but I'm not positive) has always been very friendly, greeting anyone who comes near the tank. Recently I had a TERRIBLE case of ich in that tank, where I lost half of my fish, but luckily my convict pulled through. Towards the last couple days of the treatment, and a few days after the treatment, he hasn't been acting quite the same. He stays in a corner, or behind plants, and is not social at all. His appetite is still great, he comes out to eat every day and eats as normal. His coloring is also not as it used to be. His dorsal fin always had a tinge of blue/green, and now his dorsal fin and tail fin seem to have a slight reddish tinge. There's definitely not a growth or fungus or spots, just a hint of a color change. Could it be a result of the ich treatment, or something else that I should worry about? I am happy to report that yesterday he seemed to be more social, though still not as he used to be.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If cichlids are used to being kept with lots of other fish and seem to swim around a lot being happy then this is usually accosiated with the fish being freindly and sociable, however this is not usually the case. Angel fish have been observed in the wild and captivity and scientists have noticed that some groups of angel fish only come out of hiding to feed and swim around when there is a shoal of tetras near by. Angelfish have been thought to do this because they think if there are no other fish around that there may be a predator lurking around somewhere because the other fish are hiding from it. Also from my own experience, I used to have pair of angels which used to hide behind a rock all day and it was only when I turned the aquarium lights off that they came out at night, but as soon as I later on added 5 platies they used to swim around all day.
The colour change in cichlids is usually an indicator if mood. Lighter colours being associated with trying to camoflage with the surroundings if there is a predator about, dark colours with stress, and a contrast between light and dark strips with dominance or breeding.
He should be fine once he has settled down.


----------



## svolk (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks so much for the information! He's still hiding out a bit in the plants, but still seems to have a good appetite and all.


----------

